# Am i eligible for 3 year work experience for immigration using Express Entry Canada?



## itsme2000 (Mar 26, 2016)

My first job was in school as LAB attendant (Sep, 2008 - Aug, 2012). Then join ISP as CPEI Aug, 2012- Feb 2015 and then Network Engineer in same ISP's NOC (Network Operation Control) department (Feb, 2015 - Nov. 2015).

Am i eligible for 3 year work exp for immigration using Express Entry Canada?


----------



## karandeepwalia (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi,
You need to understand that you are immigrating under the FSW Scheme where in you need to show you are a Paid for work! Be is one, two or three years! 

They would need reference letters, pay stubs, total no. of hours worked. Hence, if you prove the criteria you're good to go  


Thanks & Regards,
Karandeep Walia


----------

